# Best ammo for SigP226 9mm



## tgpatrsn (Aug 3, 2009)

What ammo does everyone use for their P226? Thanks


----------



## Dave James (May 15, 2007)

When I feel like tote'n the 226 for SD work I stoke it with 127 JHP +P Winchester Ranger loads, for range work its just the normal "white box" FMJ 124's


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

For what purposes? Generally I feed all my SiG's (9mm) WWB 115gr Ball ammo for range use and Federal 147gr HydraShok's for HD/SD use, which I always run a few mags of at the end of my range sessions to reinforce muscle memory as well as sighting differences (POA/POI) not to mention circulate my ammo.

Generally a SiG will digest just about anything you put in it without problems, though there are always exceptions to every rule. YMMV.


----------



## MauiWowie22 (Jun 19, 2009)

Anything that goes BANG!!!

Seriously the P226 will eat anything!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Yeah, my 226 will eat anything I put in it. Try and find a practice round you are happy with. Same doe a defense round. It's all about the groups. Most the less expensive practice ammo will work fine. some will shoot better in some pistols than others. you can have two 226's and the same ammo will work a little different for both depending on the weapons condition and who is puling the trigger. And some weapons like different kinds of ammo for all kinds of reasons. My Sigs both like ammo a little hotter. I have a friend with a 226 that shoots the Winchester bulk stuff a good bit better than mine does. But mine will shoot my hotter reloads and stuff like Sellier & Bellot ammo better than his.

It's best to try a few out and see what you and the pistol like best. The Sig will eat about anything.


----------

